
BBC Radio 2 drops Michael Jackson songs from the airwaves - onetimemanytime
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6765963/BBC-Radio-2-drops-Michael-Jackson-songs-airwaves-child-sex-abuse-claims.html
======
onetimemanytime
Interesting...on one hand it _appears_ that he likely molested children. On
the other hand he was very talented. Can we apply the same standard to Edison,
Bell, DaVinci, Socrates, Steve Jobs, Einstein etc. Granted molesting kids
these days (maybe 2000 years ago wasn't seen as such) is on its own class, but
maybe how they treated their wives, slaves, kids etc? Is MJ's music less
amazing now...?

------
HelloFellowDevs
This is really only the start, after the Doc comes out there will definitely
be a lot of people wanting to distance themselves. It's hard to separate the
art from the artist sometimes.

~~~
toomuchtodo
As long as these works aren’t locked away. Feel free to not promote them
publicly, but denying access to the works of immoral creatives is akin to
burning books. Let the art stand on its own, especially if the creative is no
longer alive.

